
Show HN: Mindset 2 – Hack your subconscious using a science-backed hypnosis app - mindsetalex
http://www.themindsetapp.com
======
mindsetalex
Hey everyone,

We're super excited to share what we’ve been working on and get your feedback.
A quick thank you to all our users who have helped contribute to Mindset and
this version, without you this wouldn’t have happened!

Mindset is a hypnosis app for skeptics. Hypnosis effectively lets you speak
directly to your subconscious, retraining the attitudes and beliefs that
control how you think, feel and act but are normally out of reach.

This new version has been redesigned from scratch, looking and feeling better
than ever before. Aside from some beautiful visual changes, the new Mindset
includes more courses, daily challenges and brand new instant hypnosis
sessions which can energize you, relax you and help you fall asleep in less
than 10 minutes.

If you would like to see some of the science that the app is based on you can
have a look here:
[http://www.themindsetapp.com/science](http://www.themindsetapp.com/science).
As a small team, we're basing our science from studies done on hypnosis itself
but we're currently raising to help research app-based delivery of hypnosis
specifically through Mindset.

We hope you enjoy the new version and please let us know if you have any
questions, feedback or suggestions!

Coming soon: Android and Apple Watch versions, as well as new features and
content every month.

Cheers,

Alex

